# OS 10.4.8 and Safari



## Cyril (Jan 24, 2007)

I am running Mac OS 10.4.8, Safari has stopped working. I am unable to log on to any Web Page. Originally it started getting slower and slower. now it has stopped altogether. leaving the message" Safari can’t open the page.
Safari could not open the page “http://www.bordernet.com.au/” because the server stopped responding. 

I have talked with the Service provider, they don't have any answers and I have tried a number of things that people have told me, all to no avail. I see people mentioning similar problems but to date I haven't seen anyone saying much more than it is a problem with Safari. I would like to be able to fix it if there is a way. Any ideas. thanks
Cyril


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tried any other web browsers?


----------



## Cyril (Jan 24, 2007)

*Mac 10.4.8 and Safari*

Yes, I don't have any problem with Firefox, Opera or Netscape.
Cyril


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you reset safari yet? or repaired disk permissions?


----------



## Cyril (Jan 24, 2007)

*OS 10.8.4- Safari*

Yes I have rest & repaired permission


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

does your safari have a debug menu?


----------



## Cyril (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't know about any debug. However, Serendipity has played a part. I asked to do a check on the Internet. It told me all was working OK, then it asked me if I wanted to do a manual set up, I thought I might as well have a look. Just then I got called to do something away from the computer. When I came back 10/15 mins later. It told me that I needed to restart the computer. I did that and since then it is all working fine. Hmmm! Not sure about anything.


----------

